# How do you remove tool kit and shrouding?



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Hey everyone. My stereo is 98% complete, and I'd like to Dynamat the trunk lid, but can't figure out how to remove the tool kit and shrouding to access the underside of the trunk. There are a couple of push clips that just pop out, but that's all I can determine. It almost looks as though it's riveted.

Does anyone know how to remove this, or perhaps have a maintenance manual handy?

TIA.

Simpson


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

They are plastic rivet that hold the plastic shroud with the trunk handle. Pull the ones you see (gently pry center piece out and the pry the bigger piece off). There are some hidden one that you need to get to AFTER removing the visible ones.

Also, you need to use a small hook or L-shaped piece to pry off the little plastic piece within the trunk handle. Under that you will see a screw that needs removed. 

You should be home free after this.

Chris


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

So I can just pop off the rivets and push clips? I won't break anything right, in other words, there are no hidden screws or anything like that?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

The only hidden screw is within the trunk handle. Just go carefully and gently and take your time. You'll be fine.


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------

